# Grand Junction Wedding Show, Fruit Carvings 2008



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

The annual Grand Junction Wedding show was held at Two Rivers Convention Center on a fairly nice weekend January of 2008. With some 190 pictures I thought it best to break this up into different sections about the show. Since most of you have an artistic brain I thought I would start with the Carvings done for the show. As a caterer the talent you put on display is import. We happen to have Chef Zane Lawson to carve and he has brought Chef Lyle up on carving. Chef Lyle has the brain of an artist so he took to it 
quickly. Taking home vegetables to practice the craft all night long.
This will be one of the easiest blogs to write since it will be just pictures of the art work.

Hope you enjoy it! This is how we decked out the booth. Our theme was Bicycle Built for Two.






























































Hope you enjoyed the little picture show. This show is a lot of work, and a lot rides on it being a success. Was an excellent year as Mary Lou was able to book second and third weddings on most weekends. Allowing the party book to be full for the wedding season. Still a few openings, but 
they will fill up.










We hand carve and serve tastings of our food the whole day. No breaks for the Chefs.

'til we talk again, explore the artist in you. It is a lot of fun. And the only way to get good at it is to keep working on it.

Chef Bob Ballantyne
The Cowboy and The Rose Catering
Grand Junction, Colorado, USA


----------

